# Toshiba Laptop SD Card Reader



## ghosty (Nov 1, 2003)

Need Help have bought a cheap Toshiba Satellite Laptop ps2400 series it didnt have any software with it it has win XP installed on it but my problem is it has an SD Card reader built in but I cannot get it to run, the driver is installed and I updated it from the Toshiba website but there is no twain driver installed for any photo program to download my pics from the SD card if anyone knows how to work the SD card reader for the toshiba laptop or has a twain driver for it I would really be happy. I downloaded the full manual for the laptop but it has only how to insert the SD card into the reader and nothing on how to actually read the card
I tried add new hardware hoping it had to find the card reader but it doesnt even find it also trying to do it manually it isnt in the list yet the device manager says the device is working and new drivers installed and no conflicts and the Toshiba website has nothing about the SD twain driver so if anyone can please help me I would be eternally gratefull.
Ghosty


----------

